# eyebrow threading



## poddygirl (Jan 5, 2006)

Anyone ever had this done? I always get my brows waxed but am going to try this next week ... heard it is less painful and more accurate. That being said I don't find waxing/tweezing particularly painful anyway. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## mango88 (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Poddygirl,

Yeah I've had it done recently, I prefer it to waxing...less painful and hairs dont grow back as quick.  However, i wouldnt recommend having threading on your upper lip..its so painful!! good luck!


----------



## Isis (Jan 6, 2006)

I love having this done over than waxing (pain isn't an issue with me though). A girl in my class, from India, did it and the results were amazing. I love how she created the shape. Deff. try it out!


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 9, 2006)

I'd love to try it, have heard some great things, but it's not available anywhere where I live, not easily so.


----------



## jeanna (Jan 9, 2006)

i swear by threading... i'm addicted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i used to get my brows waxed, but i was told that over time the delicate skin on your eyes could loose their elasticity due to the pulling/tugging caused by waxing, and you could end up with prematurely sagging eyelids. i didn't want to take the chance, so i switched to threading and i'm really happy with the results. 

if you find a good threader who knows what they're doing, you should be able to achieve the same clean results as you did with waxing. the hair does grow back sooner than waxing though - i get mine done every 2 weeks, whereas when i waxed i could go 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## stacey (Jan 9, 2006)

i want to try it.

mango, hows your tolerence for pain? you said for your upper lip it isn't the best thing because of the pain.


----------



## user3 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have seen some great results from threading. I myself don't trust anyone but me to do my brows so until I learn how it's no go for me.

I hear it's not that painful.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Well, I had my threading this morning at the Blink bar at Selfridges (Oxford St) and it was amazing!! So quick and virtually painless. The best bit is how precise and clean a line it gives, much much better than waxing. Am interested to see how long it lasts on me as the beautician said it would last longer than waxing did but others here have said the opposite. 

I'm a convert now


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 10, 2006)

Threading Is A God Send I Don't Wax My Eyebrows Anymore. Congratulations PoddyGirl You Made An Excellent Choice


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 12, 2006)

i LOVE threading! It's so fast and the results are amazing. And you really can't beat the price for 5 bucks!


----------



## aziajs (Jan 12, 2006)

I prefer threading to waxing.  It seemed cleaner and I was happier with the result.  I will say that it hurt like hell.  But I am sensitive around my eyes.  I got my brows waxed a couple months ago and my eyes started watering uncontrollably.


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 4, 2006)

What is "threading"? I've never heard of it before...sounds interesting...


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 4, 2006)

Threading is an old technique from India, where they get a long string of thread and use it to shape and clean your eyebrows =)

I love threading, I love the way it feels its like a little massage, haha.


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 
_Threading is an old technique from India, where they get a long string of thread and use it to shape and clean your eyebrows =)

I love threading, I love the way it feels its like a little massage, haha._

 

I see, thanks!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 5, 2006)

I had it done last year and I will say that it's quicker, but I found it more painful than waxing! With waxing, I don't even flinch, but I had a tear or two rolling down my eye when I had them threaded!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it iritates more beacuse there are small hairs falling over your eyes constantly... but it's soooo smooth and allows for better shaping control. I adore threading... wish I could find a place in Austin. 

My pain threshold is pretty high though.... but it still does not hurt as much as waxing for me. Although waxing is a little faster.


----------



## User34 (Feb 8, 2006)

I get mine threaded. The shape of my eyebrows are so much nicer. It doesn't hurt too much but Upper lip is alot more painful getting threaded.


----------



## user3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Curious how do they do the threading w/thread?

What is involved...needles...tweezers?

I am so new to this. I've seen people post pics but they've never explained how it is done.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 10, 2006)

they use thread =]

go to www.zibabeauty.com


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL thanks...I more wondering how the thread removes the hair.

I'll try searching.


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 11, 2006)

I know that the thread wraps around the hair then they pull it and comes off with ease.

SORRY! if i came off sarcastic -- I tend to do that ;[


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

OMG....that sounds painful!


----------



## poddygirl (Feb 11, 2006)

It isn't painful! I was skeptical before I had it done last month but everyone raves about how much better the results are than with waxing so I had to try. Regrowth is much slower as well.

You will never go back to waxing once you've been threaded


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 12, 2006)

My cousin said she had it done and it hurt like a bitch! But then my friend had it done and said it didnt really hurt that bad. I dont think waxing really hurts. But I do think plucking hurts :-\


----------



## jackie100 (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea I've gotten my eyebrows threaded before, they do it at Merle Norman, the girl that does mine is EXTREMELY good and very precise. I've gotten both waxed and threaded and threading probably hurts more, but I have a high pain tolerance though so I like to take it... hehe.... 

I had a bunch of my baby hairs that were growing weird around my forehead waxed and that hurt like a bitch, it was like swollen and I had welts afterwards, but it was worth it.


----------



## productjunkie (Apr 5, 2006)

Ok I have to say that I have a pretty high pain tolerance. I winced at getting a brazillian wax for the first time but I lived. Threading though.... killed me. I got the side of my face done just under my ears... and I was dying for her to finish. Its still smooth and no hair has grown back in like 3 weeks now... but I will never get it done again.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 5, 2006)

aww really? =( 

I have a high tolerance for pain... and I love threading... granted it depends on how they do it and the area and how thick those hairs are... because I get my eyebrows done regularly... and that lady holds the are really taught and it never hurts... just stings... i prefer it to waxing!

try someone else if you can? and eyebrows are easier!


----------



## leg1gal (Apr 6, 2006)

I've gotten my eyebrows threaded for the past 9 years, and i love it. The shape is beautiful. I think the pain factor depends on how senitive your skins is, and how good the threader is. I really don't recommend it for the lip area, i prefer waxing there. All in all it's worth the pain.


----------



## sasse142 (Apr 6, 2006)

I love threading and its all I do unless I can't get to my threader then I wax because I have no choice.  As for pain I myself think that threading hurts more.  Waxing takes all the hair off in one shot, with threading I feel each and every hair individually being ripped off.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Apr 8, 2006)

I hope I don't sound stupid, but exactly what is eyebrow threading?


----------



## Indian Barbie (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_4Xzl7QRB04

I want to learn how to do it, bet I could make good money here.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 29, 2007)

yes, i love threading!


----------



## sabn786 (Mar 29, 2007)

i've been getting my eyebrows threaded for about 5 years now and i love it. I can go about a month without lookin i need to get them done again, the shape comes out so clean, but the only thing is you gotta find someone good to do them. i usually go to the indian salon by my house they charge $5 and do an awesome job..i was getting my haircut one day from cactus salon/spa and i was wondering how much they charge for...$15!!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 29, 2007)

Meh...I pluck. I really want to have this done, though.


----------



## Vash (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrouchingAfroHiddenPick* 

 
_I had it done last year and I will say that it's quicker, but I found it more painful than waxing! With waxing, I don't even flinch, but I had a tear or two rolling down my eye when I had them threaded!_

 
Me too. I actually started off with threading and loved the results. Very neat shape with a "precise" look. Very nice and really only a little painful like, CrouchingAfroHiddenPick says, "a tear or two rolling down my eye". One day while getting some waxing done I decided to just get the brows out of the way for now and let her wax them. My first brow wax and I gotta say it didn't hurt nearly as much as the threading, and threading really is not THAT painful. I love the precision of threading and it is very quick but I think it waxing is less painful
Hope this helps


----------



## Hilly (Apr 29, 2007)

I loooooveeeee threading! I get compliments on them when i get them threaded. Im now only threading them and now plucking or anythjign until my wedding so they remain perfect!


----------



## user79 (May 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 

 
_I'd love to try it, have heard some great things, but it's not available anywhere where I live, not easily so._

 
Same here, I've been wanting to get this done for ages, it's not popular over here in Europe at all.


----------



## kishahughes (May 25, 2007)

well does anyone know where I can find a good one in Atlanta????


----------



## greentwig (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Same here, I've been wanting to get this done for ages, it's not popular over here in Europe at all.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I dont know if this helps but it might. :crap:
You said Europe though, so maybe this wont >.<.

http://www.spaindex.com/Lifestyles/Threading.htm

:/


----------



## kishahughes (May 25, 2007)

OMG!!!  I found a great salon in Lawrenceville, and it only cost $6.00...I didn't think it would cost so little, its a very nice & clean salon!!!!!!!!   I guess it was $6.00 cause i'm a new customer and downloading the cupon off of the internet helped..lmao!!  "begums Salon, ion lawrenceville, GA.   they are the bomb....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will post a pic of my newly found way of getting beautified..lol..


----------



## anjaok (May 26, 2007)

I have the same problem - I don't know any place here in New Zealand that does it too. Hmm.


----------



## Heideleena (May 31, 2007)

I asked this question on MUA and enjoythesilence replied with some instructions.  I will post them here, since I haven't seen anyone try to explain it all if you want to try it yourself.  I haven't had the time to try it yet, but if one of you do, lmk how this works!

"You get a strong sewing thread about 24" long & tie it in a knot at the ends (so it's a loop.)

Then, make the loop into a figure '8' & make several twists where the '8' meets in the middle.

Insert your thumb, forefinger & middle finger into each 'O' of the figure8 (make little puppet mouths with hands, LOL.)

Place the twists over the skin & start opening & closing fingers (alternating hands), so the twists move up & down the figure 8, pulling the hair out. Push your tongue out (mouth closed, of course!), making the skin taut."

I also read it's useful to use baby powder first.


----------



## amoona (May 31, 2007)

I know how to thread but obviously not my own brows haha. I was scared to do this again because I was tramatized by my experience in the Middle East (the lady got a lil happy and no more brows for me). Then my eyebrow waxer flaked on me and I read these great review on yelp.com about this lady who threads near my house and I went to her today. OMG amazing!!! It's more painful then waxing, but then again I have really thick coarse hair. I'll deal with the pain for this lady though.


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (May 31, 2007)

Threading Is A Lot Less Painful Than Waxing.. But It Takes Longer. Also, Threading Last Sooooo Much Longer Than Waxing. When I Get My Brows Threaded I Only Have To Go Back Once A Month... Waxing Every Other Week If Not Every Week..


----------



## TIERAsta (May 31, 2007)

i DESPERATELY want eyebrow threading... does anyone know where i can get it in HAWAII??


----------



## lipshock (Jun 1, 2007)

Eyebrow threading has become my favourite thing to do.  My esthetician is like the master of it and she's quick about it!  Everyone that comes into the salon who are getting their first threading, always come out pleased and so happy!  They always tell me, I am a receptionist, that they will never go back to waxing after she's done them.

Honestly, it's the best!  But I have admit, some people love and some people hate it.


----------



## Misshopeful24 (Jun 18, 2007)

Threading is so worth it. Just make sure you go to a real "professional beauty Esthetician." I've heard of places where they make you put ur head back where u'll feel uncomfortable but my mom and i found this place where we get to lay down and relax while the job is being done...

It hurts like hell, for some people its not too bad but with me i'll end up crying a river lol.... I had my upper lip wax then thread the left overs and I must say tht it don't hurt like the eyebrows... now that is someone you can REALLY trust to look PRETTY for a reasonable and cheap price....


----------



## MissResha (Dec 15, 2008)

waxing for me is much more painful, but i have a high tolerance so it doesn't hurt me too bad, but it still hurts.

threading though...almost feels good to me lol. i had it done for the first time yesterday and i'm amazed at how sharp my eyebrows look. they almost look fake they're so perfect. no more waxing for me. threading is better and much more sanitary.


----------



## LP_x (Dec 15, 2008)

I threaded my own eyebrows the other week and the end result is fantastic!
I still tweeze the strays near my arch and things because I was too scared to go too close incase I messed up, but honestly, I'm the biggest wimp imaginable when it comes to pain and it hurts much less than waxing and tweezing. I did it about 3 weeks ago and there is absolutely no need to do them again for another 3 weeks or so, I'd say.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 15, 2008)

I can do it both ways, thread in mouth or thread around fingers... self taught.  but only on others and not myself, im too chicken.

Its the best thing ever, i can totally tell a girl who threads to one who doesnt.  the clean shape is second to nothing.


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 15, 2008)

We have a place at the mall here in Austin that does threading and eyelash extensions. I must try someday.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 16, 2008)

I am using my leg hair to train threading and it does work, but it is not easy and might take some weeks to learn the technique.

YouTube - How to thread your eyebrows

YouTube - Eye Candy: Threading Your Eyebrows 101


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer this over anything really! Less hair grows back and thinner.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 18, 2008)

I love threading.  I have eczema and it affects the area above my eyes as well.  When I used to wax, there were times when the wax would stick to my skin and rip it off, with the treading this doesn't happen.  Also, you don't walk around with red lines on your face afterwards!  Just have to brush off all the hair


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 18, 2008)

The only way I can get my eyebrows to stay looking good for longer is by threading them. My mom is my go to person for my threading fix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Threading is very common in the middle east and as I'm of middle eastern descendant, I've been doing this for years. Most women in the community thread their own eyebrows, my mom and sisters included. I'm too chicken to do it for myself though


----------



## MACLovin (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess I did it backwards then.. lol.

I always have a reaction to the wax whenever I have it done, my skin gets super irritated and I break out for like a week afterward.. so I decide to get my lip threaded. But I was scared for her to thread the brows because I'm in a growing-out phase and I didnt want too much taken off. 

Bad move.. OMFG the upper lip hurts like hell when it's threaded!!  it was nice and smooth, but damn. And then as usual the stupid wax made my eyebrow area all red and shitty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next time I'm having my brows threaded instead! and I'll use my own Nads wax strips at home for my lip.. yikes.


----------



## nursee81 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I prefer this over anything really! Less hair grows back and thinner._

 


GlamYOURUs 
So does fewer hair really grow back? When do you start to realize or get effects? I go about once a month to get my eyebrows and face and she keeps telling me that soon I should be coming like every month and a half to 2 months.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

i got mine threaded over the weekend.

looooooooved it. it actually felt good to me lol.


----------



## flymestza (Dec 18, 2008)

I use to get mine threaded when I lived in So Cal but not so much since I moved to the Bay area.  I found one place in Union Square but I refused to pay $20 when I was only paying $5.  I actually prefer this to waxing and do not find it any more painful than waxing.  I do have a high tolerance for pain though but it's definitely worth it.  If any of you Bay area ladies know of any spots, let me know.


----------



## ashpardesi (Dec 18, 2008)

I have used the threading method for over a decade,I do not do it by myself..the pros and cons of threading 1) painful,cud be extremely painful for ppl who have a lower pain threshold,literally i had tears in my eyes when i get my eyebrows threaded 2)for 2 days after threading I get small bumps all over my eyebrows like acne,probably its a reaction to the thread they are using,so yes to those people who are allergic,keep this in mind 3)I always get tears from the ripping action of the thread,the worst part is when those scars heal,it leaves brown marks underneath the eyebrows 2 days after u threaded your eyebrows,i have to use a concealor to cover them up 4) you have to pull your eyebrows up to help the person to thread the area underneath your eyebrows,and god forsaken your pull is not strong enough, tears will be deep enough that u can bleed.5)Its time consuming, can range from 15-30mins,depending on the expertise of the person who is threading your eyebrows,and remember all that time it is gonna be painful 6)yes it is very precise and accurate,yes threading can thin out your eyebrows,if u do it too frequently.I love my eyebrows,long and thick.

My friend introduced me to waxing last month, and It felt like heaven 1)it just takes 5 mins to do the whole thing,to me it definitely is wayyy less painful , or u have to go through that pain probably only that few sec when they are actually waxing say 5-10sec.2)I dont get any kinda tears or reactions to wax 3)you dont have to work wid them to get your eyebrows waxed,you can keep your hands to yourselves and relax.

So to make a long story short, I am never ever going back to threading again!


----------



## MAC 101 (Dec 18, 2008)

threading really thins them out!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 18, 2008)

i loveeee threading.. here its about 3 dollars at most indian beauty parlours. its amazing.. east indians have a certain way of shaping their eyebrows and I love it... they like it thicker and its always soooo clean after. 

I've heard that waxing can stretch the skin which is not good.
Threading is painful at first.. but you get used to it.. just like a brazillian wax if you do it often......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I used to get the little bumps ash talks about.. so after I do the threading i go straight home and clean my face and wipe my brows with rupping alcohol or toner to clean it up.
Thanks for putting that how to video up.. I just tried it and it works! yayyy.  May try it when I can't get to the beauty parlour.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC 101* 

 
_threading really thins them out!_

 
really? my eyebrows are the thickest, fastest growing ones ever!
I would be glad if hair grows back thinner (and slower!!!)...


----------



## AlliSwan (Jan 1, 2009)

I went to a great Indian salon a couple months ago and the woman did such an excellent job. It definitely took longer (and therefore felt more painful to me than waxing) but the redness dissipated faster than with waxing, there were no ingrowns, and I liked the look better. However, the salon is about 25 minutes from me (and is the only one in my area!). So I watched those two video tuts and gave it a try myself. I am ecstatic with the results! Much less painful doing it myself, the redness was gone within an HOUR, and I'm even more excited that I will never have to go to a salon again!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 1, 2009)

Ah! I am so torn now, I really wanna try threading. I've seen how my customers have super CLEAN shaped eyebrows. But at the same time, I don't have a high tolerance to pain. I guess I'll try it once and see how it goes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC 101* 

 
_I totally agree with ash,that threadng is painful painful painful!my eye brows are perfect with waxing and my eyebrows grows thicker and beautiful with waxing, when threading really thins them out!_

 
I did it once...NO MORE!! it hurt like hell and my brows were thinned out to much and she messed me up...so that did it for me...Back to waxing and plucking...has not done me wrong in 15 years ... 

Looks beautiful on most people I have seen...But for the cost and pain..I am not having it....My tolerance for pain is little to none existant.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 1, 2009)

Sounds like my experience, Tish. I did it once, too and the lady thinned mine out too much. I already have a nice arch and shape, and just needed a cleanup. I did notice that the lady who came in after me was apparently a regular and she almost told her, hair-by-hair what she wanted. That's just too much work for me. I'm back to plucking.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_i loveeee threading.. here its about 3 dollars at most indian beauty parlours. its amazing.. east indians have a certain way of shaping their eyebrows and I love it... they like it thicker and its always soooo clean after. 

I've heard that waxing can stretch the skin which is not good.
Threading is painful at first.. but you get used to it.. just like a brazillian wax if you do it often......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used to get the little bumps ash talks about.. so after I do the threading i go straight home and clean my face and wipe my brows with rupping alcohol or toner to clean it up.
Thanks for putting that how to video up.. I just tried it and it works! yayyy. May try it when I can't get to the beauty parlour._

 

$3 .....well you don't want to visit the shops here...you can barely get one broken nail fixed for $3 here...WOW

Great for the skin stretching...Thats a mini face lift everytime I go then


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Jan 2, 2009)

Ok Im scared now, I don't want my brows thinned out! I dunno if you guys have seen my brows, but they are pretty thick and it took me a while to get them that way. My brow lady pretty much made me grow them out and then she shaped them! AH! ok, man, I dunno.. I wanna go cus its only $5 but I dont wanna mess up my brows!


----------



## MizzLovly18 (Jan 2, 2009)

It Looks Cool While It Getting Down But I'm Too Afraid To Get It Down.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm currently trying to learn to do this for myself because I trust NO ONE with my brows. The technique is pretty simple, it just takes a bit of practice.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_GlamYOURUs 
So does fewer hair really grow back? When do you start to realize or get effects? I go about once a month to get my eyebrows and face and she keeps telling me that soon I should be coming like every month and a half to 2 months._

 
It does grow back but very slowly. You notice it after several threading sessions. Well I think it depends on how thick your hair is really. So she could be right. The root of the hair eventually becomes weaker.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 6, 2009)

It's weird, my pain threshold is high, however when i got my eyebrows threaded it felt like she was using razor blades! I used to get my eyebrows waxed all the time since I was 16, it hurts like hell, but it wears off quickly. Someone botched mines while waxing and rmoved the tail off my left eyebrow and since then I've been trying to keep them under control by plucking them. 
In my local mall there are Indian ladies who do it for like $15-20, I may try it again.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Feb 6, 2009)

I always thread my own brows but im just too lazy at times


----------



## Julie5 (Mar 3, 2009)

I live in San Jose, ca is there any good place to go for threading? I see it in the mall but question if they are any good. I need my eyebrows done sooo bad. I almost went to benefit brow bar to have them wax but wasnt sure cause they need to be shaped to. I have waited to long. Any suggestions???


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 3, 2009)

after my first time threading, i never went back to waxing. if the person waxing you accidentally puts wax where it shouldnt go, theres no saving it.... but threading, my brows come out perfect every time... i love my threading spot!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I'm currently trying to learn to do this for myself because I trust NO ONE with my brows. The technique is pretty simple, it just takes a bit of practice._

 
you are brave!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie5* 

 
_I live in San Jose, ca is there any good place to go for threading? I see it in the mall but question if they are any good. I need my eyebrows done sooo bad. I almost went to benefit brow bar to have them wax but wasnt sure cause they need to be shaped to. I have waited to long. Any suggestions???_

 
Are you talking about the little stand in Oakridge mall? I wouldn't go there, they don't look too sanitary or experienced :c


----------



## pat (Mar 5, 2009)

So, I finally got my brows threaded and it's so painless and very nice!  The previous lady who waxed my brows made them uneven... so I had no choice.  I've been getting my brows waxed for almost 8 years and I don't think I'll do it again haha..

This was my first time getting my brows threaded and I'm for sure going back to her.  I grew my brows out for about two weeks and the lady who did it cleaned it so well, I was AMAZED!  I wish I took a before picture but I swear it's so nice.  hahah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She also did my upper lips and it didn't hurt one bit!  I actually like it better than waxing because sometimes when I get it done I get some scarring and stuff.  

So ladies and gents, give threading a try! It's so worth it!


----------



## Julie5 (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_So, I finally got my brows threaded and it's so painless and very nice! The previous lady who waxed my brows made them uneven... so I had no choice. I've been getting my brows waxed for almost 8 years and I don't think I'll do it again haha..

This was my first time getting my brows threaded and I'm for sure going back to her. I grew my brows out for about two weeks and the lady who did it cleaned it so well, I was AMAZED! I wish I took a before picture but I swear it's so nice. hahah.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She also did my upper lips and it didn't hurt one bit! I actually like it better than waxing because sometimes when I get it done I get some scarring and stuff. 

So ladies and gents, give threading a try! It's so worth it!_

 
where did u get yours done at??


----------



## Julie5 (Mar 5, 2009)

so how is benefit waxing then since you went there? Do they do a great job at shapping them?
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Are you talking about the little stand in Oakridge mall? I wouldn't go there, they don't look too sanitary or experienced :c_


----------



## pat (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie5* 

 
_where did u get yours done at??_

 
Burlingame


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 5, 2009)

LOL.. no i meant stretching like ruining the elasticity (sp?) of your skin.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_$3 .....well you don't want to visit the shops here...you can barely get one broken nail fixed for $3 here...WOW

Great for the skin stretching...Thats a mini face lift everytime I go then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julie5* 

 
_so how is benefit waxing then since you went there? Do they do a great job at shapping them?_

 
Gabbi and Steph do an amazing job at BeneFit. They make my brows look absolutely stunning.


----------



## shellierb (Mar 11, 2009)

love it will never go back to waxing..easy up keep too if you keep up with it.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 15, 2009)

I've no idea where to go for professional threading since it's not really something people do here. I watched the videos and tried out myself and I love it! It doesn't hurt that much compares to waxing. Yay for threading!


----------



## XOXOThatGirl (Mar 18, 2009)

I've only ever had my brows threaded - going on almost 8 years now.  Use to be the only decent place in Dallas was high end department store spas.  Now, there is a great place right outside of Dallas, that is amazing and 1/4th the cost.

For those of you ladies in the DFW Metroplex, there is a great place in Southlake that has been featured on the news, and lots of local TV personalities go there.

The Threading Studio - Eyebrow Threading Salon - Southlake,Texas - Home


----------

